# Stain on wood in the first year



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

Can I stain or oil treat red cedar in the first year of It's construction. Does it have an impact on the durability. Red cedar gets grey so fast after one winter.
Thanks


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

MonPeintre.ca said:


> Can I stain or oil treat red cedar in the first year of It's construction. Does it have an impact on the durability. Red cedar gets grey so fast after one winter.
> Thanks


Yes, just be sure to remove any mill glaze. You can do this chemically, or mechanically by sanding. I prefer sanding myself. The chemicals seem to work, but its easy to miss areas or have stubborn spots.


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

NCPaint1 said:


> Yes, just be sure to remove any mill glaze. You can do this chemically, or mechanically by sanding. I prefer sanding myself. The chemicals seem to work, but its easy to miss areas or have stubborn spots.


Quick sanding with 120, or more rough with a sander?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

I wouldn't go above 60 grit. That is plenty smoooth and doesn't close the wood. With 120 you will actually be creating glaze.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

PressurePros said:


> I wouldn't go above 60 grit. That is plenty smoooth and doesn't close the wood. With 120 you will actually be creating glaze.


 Absolutely.... Too fine and all your doing is polishing the surface, kidding yourself & doing more harm than good.


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

PressurePros said:


> I wouldn't go above 60 grit. That is plenty smoooth and doesn't close the wood. With 120 you will actually be creating glaze.


Good to know Thanks


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

PressurePros said:


> I wouldn't go above 60 grit. That is plenty smoooth and doesn't close the wood. With 120 you will actually be creating glaze.


Agreed, but 80 grit being the finest. I prefer 60 personally, 80 is nice on rails or anything that you will be touching. Just feels better, but splitting hairs really :-D


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Red cedar what?


----------



## baseba8311 (May 30, 2012)

as long as it is dry, if it's green, the wood will rot faster


----------



## deck stainer (Aug 1, 2012)

I've stained hundreds of cedar decks, never sanded a new one as there is no need for it. Sure I've sanded handrail top caps & grip rails, but not the decking.


----------

